# Suche NB für max 800€



## Ares_Providence (12. April 2009)

*Suche NB für max 800€*

Da ich beim Bund nun bin und da wohl für länger verweilen werde.
Ich habe mir ein Paare angeschaut aber One soll net so der hit sein und naja, weiss nicht was ich so nehmen soll.
Was könnt ihr mir so erzählen was sich lohnt und was nicht.

Ich habe so wünsche wie Zubehör: Integrierte Cam, Mobiles Modem(kein muss aber geiles extra was es schon in 400€ geräten gibt)

eins was ich intressant fand:
Notebooks Belinea gaming.book 6066


----------



## poiu (12. April 2009)

*AW: Suche NB für max 800€*

belinea ist glaube ich von ONe gekauft worden !


ich würde ein Samsung empfehlen , hab bis jetzt kaum was schlechtes gehört und verarbeitung ist OK 

E172

R610

acer sollen auch nicht übel sein : klick 

tests gibt es bei notebookcheck.com und notebookjournal.de


----------



## rebel4life (12. April 2009)

*AW: Suche NB für max 800€*

Kauf dir einfach ein T61/T400 oder ein SL500, glaub mir, du wirst begeistert sein.

Vergiss Acer, One,...


----------



## Kadauz (12. April 2009)

*AW: Suche NB für max 800€*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Kauf dir einfach ein T61/T400 oder ein SL500, glaub mir, du wirst begeistert sein.
> 
> Vergiss Acer, One,...



Das SL500 bitte rauslassen. Iss kein "wirkliches" Thinkpad und hat diverse Probleme, unter anderem Lüftersteuerung und spiegelndes Display.

Wogegen die T und R-Modelle von Lenovo uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen sind. Natürlich auch die x-Modelle, die sind aber ne andere Preisklasse. Wenn du nicht spielen willst, sind die Businessgeräte von Lenovo und Dell perfekt.


----------



## rebel4life (12. April 2009)

*AW: Suche NB für max 800€*

Das Display spiegelt nicht, der Rücken schon, den sieht man aber beim arbeiten nicht. 
Mit dem kein Thinkpad hast du recht, aber die Tastatur und der Trackpoint sind trotzdem gut.

Die Lüftersteuerung spinnt bei mir erst seit dem BIOS Update von 1.16 auf 1.20 (oder war es 1.22?), ich überleg mir schon ob ich wieder das alte BIOS aufspiele, denn die Akkulaufzeit ist mit dem BIOS Update um 45 Minuten gesunken!


----------



## Kadauz (12. April 2009)

*AW: Suche NB für max 800€*

Das SL500 ist natürlich nicht schlecht, das wollte ich damit nicht sagen. Eher, dass es aus dem Consumerbereich kommt und nicht die typischen IBM/Lenovo Features der Thinkpads bestitzt.
Ich hätte mir beinahe auch ein SL gekauft, aber die Kritik über die Lüftersteuerung haben mich ein bißchen abgeschreckt. Wenn du aber sagst, dass das Problem biosabhängig ist ist das Book natürlich ne ALternative.


----------



## Ares_Providence (12. April 2009)

*AW: Suche NB für max 800€*

Also das Samsung E172-Aura von Samsung ist schon intressant nur etwas drüber.

Wie es aussieht muss ich wohl meine anwendungen etwas genauer beschreiben was ich heute morgen in meine zustand verpland hatte 

Also ich will da halt auch mit Zocken können und gelegentliches surfen was über dem Handy W902 erfolgt.

Will aber nifcht auf high-end sonder mittel spielen da ich mir da mehr oder minder hinterher die zeit vertreiben will.


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2009)

*AW: Suche NB für max 800€*

was willst du denn spielen? für 800€ gibt es zB ne 9600m GT mit DDR3, dann wäre ein acer, samsung oder MSI zu empfehlen. natürlich wäre zB ein lenovo qualitativ besser, aber da kannst du spielen zu dem preis vergessen.


----------



## Ares_Providence (12. April 2009)

*AW: Suche NB für max 800€*

Allen möglichen krams Far Cry2 dann wiederum sowas wie CoH, Act of War, dann die Dawn of war serie und dann DoW2 sowie das Steam sortiment und zu guter letzt CoD4^^

bis auf Far Cry geht der rest ja und zieht nicht wirklich viel will ja nicht auf hig end spielen


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2009)

*AW: Suche NB für max 800€*

für alle aktuellen spiele reicht die 96er mit DDR3 aus, natürlich dann nur auf mittel oder bei "hungigen" spiele auch nur low, aber es geht. zB CoD4 ist überhaupt kein problem.

oder eine 4650, die ist recht neu und wohl ebenso stark. hier wäre ein acer mit dieser karte fr 750€: Notebooks Acer Aspire 6930G-644G50MN is aber 16 zoll, daher recht schwer


das belinea hat AFAIK nur DDR2 bei der graka, wäre also DEUTLICH schwächer als das acer


----------



## Ares_Providence (13. April 2009)

*AW: Suche NB für max 800€*

ich mus wohl bei dem geld abstriche machen endweder kleine Cpu oder kleine GK, mir ist das gewicht egal da mich das wohl kaum belastet^^

Ich werde wohl kaum ein notebook finden mit einer 9600gt und einen Inte P Prozessor oder?


----------



## Riezonator (13. April 2009)

*AW: Suche NB für max 800€*

also ich hab ein 6930G mit 2GHz und 96GT und CoD 5 läuft ist auf 1366x768 max details sehr gut spielbar


----------



## rebel4life (13. April 2009)

*AW: Suche NB für max 800€*

Das schon, aber die sind dann nicht von Dell oder Lenovo/IBM, deswegen würde ich dir davon abraten.


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2009)

*AW: Suche NB für max 800€*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Das schon, aber die sind dann nicht von Dell oder Lenovo/IBM, deswegen würde ich dir davon abraten.


 

du immer mit deinem lenovo...  langsam wird das echt langweilig.


es wurde schon zigmal gesagt: ne gewisse grafikleistung kriegt man preiswert logischerweise nicht mit einer top-business-qualität - das muss dann jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er für 800€ CoD4 und GTA4 usw. auf einem acer oder MSI zocken will, das VIELLEICHT nach 3-4 jahren zu klappern anfängt, oder ob man ein tolles lenovo oder so kauft und dann halt nur CoD2 und AoE2 drauf spielen kann....


----------



## Kadauz (14. April 2009)

*AW: Suche NB für max 800€*



Herbboy schrieb:


> ...das muss dann jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er für 800€ CoD4 und GTA4 usw. auf einem acer oder MSI zocken will, das VIELLEICHT nach 3-4 jahren zu klappern anfängt, oder ob man ein tolles lenovo oder so kauft und dann halt nur CoD2 und AoE2 drauf spielen kann....



Full Ack! Aber wichtiger Faktor ist noch der Support, der iss bei den Businessgeräten auch um Längen besser.


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2009)

*AW: Suche NB für max 800€*



Kadauz schrieb:


> Full Ack! Aber wichtiger Faktor ist noch der Support, der iss bei den Businessgeräten auch um Längen besser.


klar, es wird ja auch jedes Nbook zum supportfall, da is der support in der tat das allerwichtigste. nee, is klar... 

und selbst wenn man doch nen supportfall hat: man muss sich nunmal entscheiden, wenn man kein unbegrenztes budget hat. wenn man gamen will, muss man bei nem "business"-standard nunmal deutlich draufzahlen. aber IMMER, wenn einer hier (nur nebenbei: das hier is das Forum "PC*Games*Hardware" und nicht "PCGeschäftsmannAufReisenHardware" ) ein 600-900€ NBook sucht, mit dem auch aktuelle games halbwegs laufen, und dann "taugen alle nix, nimm ein lenovo", obwohl das die vom suchenden geforderten dinge gar nicht beherrscht - nee nee nee


----------



## Kadauz (14. April 2009)

*AW: Suche NB für max 800€*

Das sind j immer nur Empfehlungen. Ist doch klar, dass jeder der ein bestimmtes Notebook hat auch gut darüber beschied weiß. Und wenn man viel Positives erlebt hat, dann ist doch auch klar, dass man das empfiehlt. Kein Grund gleich so zu reagieren.

Und ich sag dir nochwas. Laut ct werden 25% aller Notebooks zu einem Servicefall. Ich denke da kann man sich schon Gedanken über Supportqualität machen. Wie so ein besch***** Fall aussehen kann, kannst du in diesem Forum auch lesen. Aber gut, lassen wirs. Ich meine, wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn man in einem Forum seine Meinung nicht vertreten darf. Es sind immer nur Vorschläge, keiner ist gezwungen sie zu lesen oder sonst was damit zu machen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2009)

*AW: Suche NB für max 800€*



Kadauz schrieb:


> . Kein Grund gleich so zu reagieren.


 ich hab doch nicht böse reagiert, ich wollte nur zum ausdruck bringen, dass es langsam nervt, wenn rebel in quasi JEDEM thread, in dem einer ein Nbook sucht, blind "schau mal nach nem lenovo" postet - auch wenn kein lenovo der welt auf die bedürfnisse des threadstellers zutrifft (vor allem wg. budget) 




> Und ich sag dir nochwas. Laut ct werden 25% aller Notebooks zu einem Servicefall.


 25% sollen supportfälle werden? vielleicht von denen, die bei der CT-befragung geantwortet haben - das kann ja sein. aber auf keinen fall geht jedes 4. NBook zum support, das kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen. außer vlt. es werden auch mehrfach-reparaturen und supportanrufe zusammengezählt und dann "pro verkaufte Nbooks" berechnet - dann kann das natürlich hinkommen.

ich kenn jedenfalls persönlich niemanden, bei dem es schonmal nötig war, das Nbook einzusenden oder so ^^ und das bei Nbooks von msi, acer, asus, FSiemens, IBM, toshiba - querbeet. wobei da immer wieder ne kleinigkeit nicht stimmte, was aber kein produkfehler war, sondern was ein halbwegs versierter user auch selber, spätestens mit hilfe eines forums beheben kann (und einer, der hier postet, dürfte ja nicht der absolute mega-noob sein  )




> Ich denke da kann man sich schon Gedanken über Supportqualität machen.


 klar, das kann man aber nur, wenn man zwischen 2-3 geräten die wahl hat, die alle die anforderungen erfüllen. man kann aber nicht nur wegen des supports ein Nbook nehmen, dass überhaupt nicht die leistung bringt, die man haben wollte. man kauft sich ja auch nicht nen mini-BMW, obwohl man an sich nen großen kombi wollte, nur weil einer meint "skoda ist mist, der support schlecht - hol dir lieber nen BMW" 

es gibt eh kaum techn. produkte, die nen schnellen und guten support haben, ohne dass du dafür mächtig draufzahlst. auch bei nem fernseher oder nem handy usw. von markenfirmen wie zb sony, samsung usw. wartest du gerne 3-6 wochen, bis es aus der reparatur wieder da ist, und auch da ggf. ohne dass der fehler behoben wurde... is mir bei meinem sony k770i zB passiert.


----------



## Kadauz (14. April 2009)

*AW: Suche NB für max 800€*

Die allgemeinen Vorschläge dienen denk ich hauptsache darum, dass sich der Threadersteller Gedanken über seine Anschaffung macht. Wenn er durch Vorschläge für ein Lenovo plötzlich denkt "Ja stimmt, fürs Spielen brauch ich es vielleicht soch nicht so" oder "Besser Service statt Preis" dann ist das doch schon ein Fortschritt. Genauso gut kann er auch denken "Nene, das Book will ich zum Spielen haben, da fällt ein Lenovo oder Dell gleich we, aber danke für den Tip" dann ist das natürlich auch voll ok. Also von dem her.....
Aber einer Pauschalaussage ala "Nimm ein Lenovo" ist natürlich auch abzuraten.


----------



## WallaceXIV (21. April 2009)

*AW: Suche NB für max 800€*

Hey ich schließ mich mal der Suche an, ich suche ein Book um die 700 Euro mit nem Intel Dual Core, ner 9600GT DDR3 Speicher ESATA und HDMI Anschluss so 15-17 Zoll, hab nur deutlich teurere gefunden, denn auf One und Belinea hab ich keine Lust.


----------



## Riezonator (21. April 2009)

*AW: Suche NB für max 800€*



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Hey ich schließ mich mal der Suche an, ich suche ein Book um die 700 Euro mit nem Intel Dual Core, ner 9600GT DDR3 Speicher ESATA und HDMI Anschluss so 15-17 Zoll, hab nur deutlich teurere gefunden, denn auf One und Belinea hab ich keine Lust.




dafür gibt es nur 4 Zahlen und die lauten *6930* von Acer allerdings wirst du die 96gt nicht mehr sehr häufig finden den die ist durch die ATI HD4xxx reihe

aber sonst klassse Teil hab meins mit T5800 (2,0GHz) 96GT und BD rom drive und das beste ist das 16" 16:9 Display ich will es nei mehr missen


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2009)

*AW: Suche NB für max 800€*

für nur 700€ gibt es AFAIK keines mit DDR3. die belinea usw. haben DDR2, auch ds ein oder andere HP mit ner 9600m GT hat DDR2.

VIELLEICHT hat dieses acer DDR3: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a405774.html musst du mal genauer forschen. bei notebooksbilliger.de gibt es ein 6930G, das DDR3 hat - kostet aber 100€ mehr, und vom 6930G gibt es viele varianten, auch mit ganz anderen grafikkarten.


----------



## Riezonator (21. April 2009)

*AW: Suche NB für max 800€*

@ herb ich gehe davon aus das er den graka speicher meint

weil sonst sind die 700 utopisch


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2009)

*AW: Suche NB für max 800€*



Riezonator schrieb:


> @ herb ich gehe davon aus das er den graka speicher meint
> 
> weil sonst sind die 700 utopisch


 

das ist mir schon klar, aber auch da sind die 700€ IMHO zu wenig.


----------



## Riezonator (22. April 2009)

*AW: Suche NB für max 800€*

also ich würde ihm die beiden Empfehlen

Notebooks Acer Aspire 6930G-644G32MN

Notebooks Acer Aspire 6930G-644G50MN

je nachdem wieviel HDD Platz du brauchst

hier zur 4650

Notebookcheck: AMD ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650

und die 96GT

Notebookcheck: NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT


----------



## WallaceXIV (22. April 2009)

*AW: Suche NB für max 800€*

Sind aber beide mit der ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650, die ist etwas schwächer als die 9600GT mit DDR3 oder? Wann kommen die neuen MidRange Mobil GPUs?


----------



## Riezonator (23. April 2009)

*AW: Suche NB für max 800€*

nein laut notebook check ist die neue ATI besser der nachfolder der 96gt ist die GT130M

GeForce GT 130M

Notebookcheck: NVIDIA GeForce GT 130M


----------



## WallaceXIV (23. April 2009)

*AW: Suche NB für max 800€*

die 4670 ist besser aber nicht die 4650. gibts schon books mit der GT130M?


----------



## Riezonator (23. April 2009)

*AW: Suche NB für max 800€*

nee noch keine gesehen


----------



## Cyberkiwi (28. April 2009)

*AW: Suche NB für max 800€*

da dieser Thread für meine Suche perfekt ist:

Ich suche ein Notebook mit ähnlichem Preis + Features, 
wobei nicht unbedingt die HighEnd Games laufen müssen...
Aber je höher die Akku-Laufzeit, umso besser!

Mir gefällt das vorgeschlagene Acer Aspire 6930G
sehr gut, hat aber ne sehr geringe Akkulaufzeit. 

Dagegen finde ich das Acer Aspire 2930 (eigene Recherche) gut, 
befürchte aber dass es nicht mal WOW anständig wiedergibt...

Für Tips und Anregungen bin ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Riezonator (28. April 2009)

*AW: Suche NB für max 800€*

2 stunden findest du zu wenig?? 

bedenke das das 16 zoll hat und kein MSI Hybrid netbook ist

also ich finde das mir das reicht ^^


----------



## Cyberkiwi (28. April 2009)

*AW: Suche NB für max 800€*

2h ist ok, aber ich stelle meinen Anspruch eher auf lange akkuzeit, da ich das ding auch im  Park nutzen will.
Die 3D-Leistung ist in meinem Fall nicht sooo wichtig.
Das Aldi-Teil scheint ja ganz gut zu sein...


----------



## rebel4life (28. April 2009)

*AW: Suche NB für max 800€*

Ich hab 15,4" und komm auf 3,5 Stunden mit dem kleinen Akku. Dazu muss man aber sagen, dass ich auch noch ein paar andere Module wie Fingerprint Sensor oder UMTS hab die auch ne Menge verbrauchen, aber selbst die 3,5 Stunden sind mir schon zu wenig, 5-8 Stunden wären mir lieber...


----------

